# Need A Tank Size Check



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

The Iam planning to buy a 110gal tank off another guy in Mississauga, He said the tank is a 110gal and listed the measurements as 5' long X 1.5' wide X 2' tall. Are these the measurements of a 110gal? thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep that's a 110gal, actually a 112gal according to this site.
Aquarium Calculator


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

looks to be the size of a 75g but just taller so he looks right


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright, thanks man for confirmation and the site.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

No problem


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

(LxWxH)/231

*measurements in inches

tank comes to roughly 110g


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

[sup]how do you fine all this stuff sylar? i cant even find a decent 75gl in the states [/sup]


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> [sup]how do you fine all this stuff sylar? i cant even find a decent 75gl in the states [/sup]


Not really sure, It started when I put up an ad when I was planning to buy my first black piranha. Nobody replied to the ad in a few months so I just left it up and forgot about it, but a few months later after I bought my baby blue diamond, replies kept pouring into my email. I would usually do bussiness with people either it was trading stuff, selling stuff or just posting regular ads for non-fish related things. After a while the people I did bussiness with stayed in touch with me and we talk about the aquarium hobby just like I do here on P-Fury. As i met more people and acquired more bussiness partners I decided to start helping my local petstores advertise when they had sales, when other people on kijiji were looking for certain fish or reptiles and if I saw something interesting and new in the stores for sale. After that the people I knew on kijiji and my self decided to form a "private kijiji group". When I saw things that were good on kijiji but didnt want, I would email the others about the ad right after. When they saw something they found interesting they pass the message on to me and the other members of our group. thats the story of how im so reluctant when it comes to finding things.


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

the formula for finding tank volume is L x W x H x 7.47 (this is using feet not inches so decimals will be required.)

Just thought I'd post for anyone else wondering how to figure it out


----------



## Frontline29 (Apr 30, 2011)

I was looking at that same tank I think. Buddy had it for 125$ on Craigslist. I was gonna pick it up but put the money into another XP3 instead.


----------

